# Africa's education tablet



## Brian G Turner (Sep 16, 2014)

And now a good news story - a project by African entrepreneur Thierry N'Doufou to provide an electronic tablet for kids to learn their school curriculum in the Ivory Coast:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-29163842


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 22, 2014)

The issue with tablets and other form factors is content.  They are all von Neumann machines.

Black Man's Burden (1961) by Mack Reynolds
http://sfgospel.typepad.com/sf_gospel/2008/08/mack-reynolds-on-africa-islam-utopia-and-progress.html
http://www.feedbooks.com/book/4826/black-man-s-burden

Border, Breed Nor Birth (1963) by Mack Reynolds
http://www.readbookonline.net/read/44240/93267/

EveryCircuit  by Igor Vytyaz
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.everycircuit&hl=en

xPiano by cyandroid
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5jeWFuZHJvaWQucGlhbm8iXQ..

psik


----------

